# Deformed Eyes Because of Black Marks?



## ClarusAurus (Sep 26, 2017)

This is my first time owning a mantis so I'm really at loss for what to do.  I've had my orchid mantis for around a month and a half, and over the last few weeks I noticed he was developing some brownish marks on the back of his eyes that eventually formed into black marks that spread to cover most of the backs of both eyes and a little bit of the tops.  He seemed to be cleaning them pretty aggressively but it didn't seem to be affecting him besides that so I just chalked it up to self imposed eye rub and figured it would start to fix itself when he molted.  That molt happened a few days back, and instead of healing it looks like the bits where the black marks were before are just gone. Further, it seems like his vision may have become damaged, as I've tried feeding him houseflies and he hasn't had much success catching them.  He seems interested in them and sort of tracks them as they move, but when they get into attack range he just kinda leans over top of them and stares at them. Is there anything I can do to help him?


----------



## Ranitomeya (Sep 27, 2017)

Your orchid mantis is a female.

Damage often takes more than one molt to fully repair itself--especially if it occurs close to an impending molt. Eye damage is unfortunately unlikely to fully repair itself. Eyes are delicate and complex structures and do not regenerate well, if at all.

Disinterest in feeding is normal for mantises after a molt--they may still track prey, but will either refuse to capture them or will flick them away if they do not want to eat. Prolonged disinterest in feeding may reflect the presence of an infection.


----------

